# Sticker/Pad for top of snowboard next to binding?



## paladyr (Jan 29, 2014)

I feel like I could use some extra traction right next to my rear binding for getting off the lift or skating around. Do they make some sort of pad you can stick on to the top of your board right in front of the binding that would accomplish that?


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Yes, they're called Stomp Pads. 

Some people love em, others (myself included) don't use them. If traction's what you feel you need then you should pick one up, they're cheap. :thumbsup:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

:blink:

Amazon.com: Stomp Pads


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Grip tape.......ftw


----------



## paladyr (Jan 29, 2014)

hardasacatshead said:


> Yes, they're called Stomp Pads.
> 
> Some people love em, others (myself included) don't use them. If traction's what you feel you need then you should pick one up, they're cheap. :thumbsup:


Is there a reason I shouldn't use them? I've been doing ok without but feel like it would be better if I had one .

I love this forum!!!!


----------



## Soft (Jan 6, 2013)

paladyr said:


> Is there a reason I shouldn't use them? I've been doing ok without but feel like it would be better if I had one .
> 
> I love this forum!!!!


Well, the basic one (straight black) is kind of lame and may take up some awesome graphic space. They come in all kind of shapes and designs, even seen one formen as a half moon, didn't really see the purpose of it. 

Had one at my first board, loved it. Recommended for beginners!

- P


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Crab Grab!

Home - Crab Grab


----------



## Booo! (Feb 14, 2014)

paladyr said:


> Is there a reason I shouldn't use them?


Meh. If at any point you feel like you don't need it anymore you can just remove it. I had one on my first board... it unglued itself after a while and I just never bothered to put it back.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Not another stomp pad thread. here we go..


----------



## Meezi (Jan 31, 2010)

Lol, this thread really doesn't have to go there. OP, it's all personal preference.


----------



## paladyr (Jan 29, 2014)

ekb18c said:


> Not another stomp pad thread. here we go..


Haha I stumbled on the big argument threads after I found out what they are called lol. For me, the board is super slick on top if there is any snow on it, so on the lift I was clearing away the snow so I would have some traction.

I do have a giant graphic on my board in the center:

Rossignol Templar Magtek Snowboard 2013 | evo outlet

so I'm thinking some Dakine chrome studs would look good? Yay nay?


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I told you once already...........don't make me tell you again. Damn whippersnappers........


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

paladyr said:


> so I'm thinking some Dakine chrome studs would look good? Yay nay?


See, there ya go, worrying about looks!?! FUCK LOOKS! 

I've used Burton studs before and they were WAY better than any stomp pad I ever used. I imagine most studs would work similar. You can get them in whatever colour you want if looks is what you're going for... :cheeky4:


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I got rid of the stomp pad. I feel pushing back foot against my binding works better.
my top sheet is glossy but snow sticks to it like crazy. unless its heavy pow I dont get much snow on my board.


----------



## cbrenthus (Feb 12, 2014)

Got the Dakine studs on my Lib Tech, love them, way better than traditional stomp pads and I like the look. 

As for whether or not you "need" them, if you want them, go for it. I personally like having a little extra grip when getting off the lift. I really don't care what others say.


----------



## Dago91 (Mar 13, 2013)

Look dude its all personal preference.. me personally I do not use them. Why you may ask well probably has to do with the fact that growing up in California if you had a stomp pad you were a poser. Poser.. is this still a word? So anyway I learned to ride without one and rely on pressing my boot against the back binding and controlling with my heal or toe.

So I say fuck it! Get a stomp pad.. even if its pink you poser:yahoo:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

:blink::blink::blink:

Never really understood the controversy or arguments that keep popping up over this issue. In the beginning, I had one bitch kitty of a time getting off lifts when my foot kept slipping off my boards slick assed top sheet. I got a stomp pad and started crashing a lot less often. (..At least for that reason. ) I found a big assed, clear plastic split one, and unless you are looking for it, you wouldn't even know it's there. 

As for being a "poseur?" Falling on my ass or worse, taking somebody down with me cuz I was failing at lift dismounts, that had me feeling more like a poser than worrying what anybody else's opinion was about my stomp pad!

Btw, haven't needed one with my two other boards, so it could well be a confidence and practice issue as well!


----------



## paladyr (Jan 29, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> :blink::blink::blink:
> 
> Never really understood the controversy or arguments that keep popping up over this issue. In the beginning, I had one bitch kitty of a time getting off lifts when my foot kept slipping off my boards slick assed top sheet. I got a stomp pad and started crashing a lot less often. (..At least for that reason. ) I found a big assed, clear plastic split one, and unless you are looking for it, you wouldn't even know it's there.
> 
> ...


I'm not worried about people thinking I'm a poser . I really haven't had any difficulty getting off the lift lately, but having the pad just makes life easier. I see it as an enhancement .


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> :blink::blink::blink:
> 
> Never really understood the controversy or arguments that keep popping up over this issue. In the beginning, I had one bitch kitty of a time getting off lifts when my foot kept slipping off my boards slick assed top sheet. I got a stomp pad and started crashing a lot less often. (..At least for that reason. ) I found a big assed, clear plastic split one, and unless you are looking for it, you wouldn't even know it's there.
> 
> ...


It probably is. I guess this bears saying again: using a stomp pad or not is personal preference. Choosing the design of said pad is ALSO personal preference. I think they'll all work just as well... and who cares what people think?

I have a clear snowflake one which looks pretty cool (to me) and since my board is constantly covered in snow, who's going to notice it?! I know I don't look for people's stomp pads in the lift line


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

this is like Groundhog Day all over agin


----------

